# [Sweden] Muhammad Cartoonist Head-Butted



## bdave (12 May 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8676351.stm

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oLvwMxwHFs



> Advertisement
> 
> Video footage of the chaos after Mr Vilks was attacked
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 May 2010)

Good thing Islam is a religion of peace, or someone could have been hurt.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 May 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Good thing Islam is a religion of peace, or someone could have been hurt.


Point taken; however, Islam, like the other two Abrahamic religions that worship the same god (Judaism and Christianity), has more than its fair share of butt heads (pun fully intended).


----------



## Seyek (14 May 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQQAWrIvBoI&feature=player_embedded

 Extended video, including before and after, and includes translation of what's being said.


----------



## leroi (14 May 2010)

If Lar's film was that upsetting to the violent ones, why did they attend? 

They could have stayed home.

Terrible to watch a bunch of savages behave like that and treat Law Enforcement with abuse.

They succeeded in shutting down discourse. 

It seems, they won.


----------

